# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  والد الشاب المقتول اشرف المومني في حالة حرجة اثر جلطة دماغية وقوات الدرك تعتقل " 20 "

## الحصن نيوز

في تطور لاحق على قضية احداث عجلون ، تدخل والد الشاب المقتول اشرف المومني حالة حرجة اثر جلطة دماغية ، كما ادخلت اثنتان من شقيقاته الى العناية المركزة في المستشفى. 


و اعتقلت قوات الدرك اكثر من 20 شخصا من عشيرة المومني كما كانت قد اطلقت العناصر الامنية قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع والهراوات لتفريق الاف الشبان الذين تجمعوا على مثلث عبين وتعرض عدد منهم الى الضرب.*

و رغم الجهود المبذولة لاحتواء الموقف من قبل الشريف فواز مستشار جلالة الملك لشؤون العشائر ووزير الداخلية نايف القاضي وجهاء من محافظة عجلون الا ان كافة هذه الجهو د لم يسفر عن اية حلول سوى قيام اطراف من عشيرة الصمادي ووجهاء عجلون بزيارة ذوي المغدور في بادرة حسن نية.<div style="text-align: right;"><span style="font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;">

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

